

Share HN: How many visits did X send you? - dholowiski

I'm getting ready to launch an app, and I'm interested in hearing how many visits (first day and over time) you got by having your site on the front page of various services like HN, Reddit, Digg, Lifehacker etc. How about any unexpected sites that sent you a ton of traffic, or sites you expected to get a ton from and didn't get much?
======
svmegatron
I bought a self serve reddit ad recently, and ran it on a very small subreddit
to promote my new web app for coaches, <http://coachulous.com>

It was a small enough community that I was the only advertiser (great!) but it
also netted me about 50 visits, which was less than I'd hoped. I still found
it very helpful in validating my ideas and getting feedback from a targeted
audience.

------
knowsnothing613
any bump is temporary.

I've been on the top of a sub reddit (music). Got 7k unique for the day. 500
uniques the following day.

Within 3 days, traffic was back to where it was. I've read this is typical
behaviour for getting reddit, digged, HN, TechCrunched, Mashabled.

This concerns me because with the advent of social networsk, we're teaching
the next generation to wait for content to be pushed to them. So it's unlikely
they'll go/explore the main web site. The maxim seems to be:

If my social network isn't sharing it, it must not be good. So I'll wait for
it to come to me. Why leave the walled garden.

And if they do leave the walled garden, and follow the link, it's only
temporary. Users will simply go back back to their learned response of waiting
in the wall garden for content.

This empowers social networks, since they get to serve advertising off your
content, but it kills off the main revenue model (ads) for the rest of the
web.

------
damoncali
This post was on the HN front page for a few hours:

[http://blog.trackjumper.com/2010/08/first-1000-visitors-
part...](http://blog.trackjumper.com/2010/08/first-1000-visitors-
part-1-web.html)

It got about 1800 visits. It's a quick overview of some useful (and not so
useful) directory-type traffic drivers.

------
ezalor
Whatever your traffic, if you build it, they will come.

